# JD 2040



## Fatdaddy99 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a 2040 JD tractor, and I'm wondering if it is stout enough to handle putting up about 20 acres of Bermuda grass square bales? What baler would y'all recommend? New to the bailing end of the business..
Thanks
JBH


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

If its remotely flat I'd say u could I've seen guys around here do it with less. Currently due to some issues I'm running my 328 deere with a 55 HP tractor on steep hills works pretty well. I don't rake or mow with that tractor but if u matched your equotment to your tractor seems possible to me


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can pull just about any small sq baler (without a towed hay wagon if not on fairly flat ground) with a 2040 . I did pull my JD 347 with a 45 pto hp tractor(cab/ac)


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

We pulled a New Holland baler and flat wagon for years on flat ground with a Ford 3000 @39hp


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

One thing about the 40 series, they had good clutches. I had a 2240 which I pulled a kicker baler and wagon on fairly flat ground. when I got to my current place which has some hills, I migrated to a 2640 and eventually to a 2755 cab. But you can do it. I used a JD950 to bale and drop with a NH273 for 4 years before I got the 2240. I did it but would not recommend it as it ate the clutches, just not heavy enough for plunger pounding. r


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My neighbor pulls a square baler with an 820 deere on hills. Granted the baler has a wisconsin on it, and they go very very slow.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Heck I've baled with my farmall C and it worked fine on flat ground. It struggles with hills but at maybe 22 hp I didn't think it would even run a baler at all until I tried it.

My usual baling tractor is a 40 hp McCormick-Deering O-6 (a farmall M in orchard dress.) 

As for baler recommendations try to get one new enough to have parts availability and is popular in your area so you can ask your neighbor for help if you run into issues. Dealer support is also a key point to consider. It's no fun when you have to run 100 miles to get parts or order parts online and wait for shipping while your hay is getting rained on!


----------



## Fatdaddy99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks everybody, it's only about 10 acres and pretty flat. I'm looking at a 224t baler and a drum mower for Bermuda grass.. Should work out pretty good I would think till I can buy a 2955..


----------



## Fatdaddy99 (Jun 3, 2015)

There's a john Deere dealer across the road so that's why I'm kinda trying to stay with the green machinery, closest red tractors or blue ones is more than 30 miles.


----------

